# New Rig- CPU fan error



## Saumil996 (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys i built my killer rig today!!
But it has started giving problems from the second boot 
Heres my config
i5 2500k
asus p8z77 v
asus gtx 670
seasonic 620 w psu
gskill ripjaws 2*2 GB
Corsair carbide 400r
seagate 160 gb.

whenever i start the pc it gives a CPU Fan Error Message and gives me the option to press F1 to go into setup.
Once i press F1 it takes me to the EFI BIOS where i select my hard disk and the pc starts normally and works normally!.

I rechecked all the connections. please tell me what is wrong with my system!

The error
*i.imgur.com/O329O.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

check the fan? is it running? try anther fan on the same point.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup its running fine but still i am getting this error and i forgot to mention this is the stock intel hsf i am running for a few days till friday perhaps then putting the Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

try some other fans....
also check the lower rpm limit for cpu fans in bios...


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 14, 2012)

^^ 
Umm how? doen't the heatsink have only one fan?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

err...connect any other fan in the header.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 14, 2012)

^^
Just found out my problem I had put the CPU hsf in the CPU_OPT header bymistake.  Thanks sumon your advice on changing the fan connected to the header made me realize what i must have done \

Thank you!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 14, 2012)

^^hehe...enjoy!!!


----------

